# Fuel Consumption Euro 5 2.3 150BHP



## DJP

Hi
Do we have any ACTUAL fuel consumption figures for the NEW Euro 5 engines?

Specifically the 2.3 150 BHP preferably with "auto" box.

Thanks


----------



## Mrplodd

Consumption will depend on

1. Weight of vehicle it is propelling
2. Aerodynamics of vehicle it is powering (roof box hammers consumption)
3. Style of driving (heavy right foot on either pedal)
4. Speed it is driven at (the difference between 55 & 65 mph is VERY significant)
5. Type of journey (motorway at constant speed uses much less fuel than town work)
6. How well maintain the vehicle is (soggy tyres increase fuel consumption
7 Ambient temperature (colder air is more dense and gives more power)

So as you see its not possible to give a definitive answer. What you CAN get is an "official" (very false) mpg figure for a panel van based on the chassis that the MH is based on. That however is NOT the figure you will get for a heavier and less aerodynamic Motor home.


----------



## DJP

Hi mrplodd
I appreciate there are a lot of variables concerning MPG What I wanted to know is the Euro 5 as efficient as the general figures being banded around by some parties.
Is it more efficient than the 130BHP 2.3 in respect to mpg?
Is it more efficient than the 160BHP 3.0 in respect to mpg?

and no guesses please!

To answer the specific questions I will generalise

Consumption will depend on

1. Weight of vehicle it is propelling I AM ASSUMING MOST VANS ARE AROUND 4 TON
2. Aerodynamics of vehicle it is powering (roof box hammers consumption) COACHBUILT HIGH LINE
3. Style of driving (heavy right foot on either pedal) AVERAGE NOT HEAVY NOT LIGHT
4. Speed it is driven at (the difference between 55 & 65 mph is VERY significant) 56MPH ON MOTORWAY
5. Type of journey (motorway at constant speed uses much less fuel than town work) MIXTURE, COMMANLY KNOWN AS URBAN CYCLE
6. How well maintain the vehicle is (soggy tyres increase fuel consumption NEW VEHICLE WITH ALL NEW TYRES CORRECTLY INFLATED
7 Ambient temperature (colder air is more dense and gives more power)
THE RESULTS WOULD HAVE BEEN ASSESSED BASED ON THE VEHICLES INTRODUCTION IN THE LATTER PART OF 2011 SO THE FIGURES WOULD BE OVER THE LAST 3 MONTHS OF OUR MILD WINTER.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tonka

Taking my new apache 700 on a run from staffordshire to Cornwall tomorrow to collect a towbar. So that will have a good mix of motorway, dual carriage way and a bit of town work. Running at 3850kg as it stands and I will use my "average" foot on the pedal.. Highline coach built but not the 150bhp or auto but will see how it does..

Bigger test next week on the benidorm run


----------



## Rosbotham

Think you're asking for the impossible at this stage. The euro5 engines are only just launched. Anyone who does have one will not have covered any reasonable distance yet, engine won't have loosened up yet, and certainly on my 2.3 130 euro4, there's about 10% poorer MPG in winter months than summer.


----------



## teemyob

DJP said:


> Hi
> Do we have any ACTUAL fuel consumption figures for the NEW Euro 5 engines?
> 
> Specifically the 2.3 150 BHP preferably with "auto" box.
> 
> Thanks


Is the Auto box now available on smaller engines?

TM


----------



## DJP

teemyob said:


> DJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Do we have any ACTUAL fuel consumption figures for the NEW Euro 5 engines?
> 
> Specifically the 2.3 150 BHP preferably with "auto" box.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Auto box now available on smaller engines?
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Yes it is. Even on the 130.


----------



## DJP

Rosbotham said:


> Think you're asking for the impossible at this stage. The euro5 engines are only just launched. Anyone who does have one will not have covered any reasonable distance yet, engine won't have loosened up yet, and certainly on my 2.3 130 euro4, there's about 10% poorer MPG in winter months than summer.


Yes it is a tough one! I have heard rumours that they are not as efficient as Fiat would have us believe. I have a friend who is looking to order a new 150bhp auto, but is a little concerned about consumption not being any better than his current 3.0 ltr 160 bhp. If early figures come out on the low side taking into account the newness of the engine and the cooler air it may make the decision a little easier.


----------



## DJP

tonka said:


> Taking my new apache 700 on a run from staffordshire to Cornwall tomorrow to collect a towbar. So that will have a good mix of motorway, dual carriage way and a bit of town work. Running at 3850kg as it stands and I will use my "average" foot on the pedal.. Highline coach built but not the 150bhp or auto but will see how it does..
> 
> Bigger test next week on the benidorm run


I would be very interested to see your figures after tomorrows run.


----------



## rayc

The OP in this topic was getting 15mpg from his, never heard from him again though:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119562-.html


----------



## tonka

Ok.. Here it is...

Todays run 440miles. 
NOTE Overall milage is still only 590 miles total.

According to onboard computer *22mpg..*

First 12 miles was stop start on the M6 and took me an hour to cover ! Then run down M5 to Weston super mare, side wind and doing approx 60mph. Small drive through town in Weston to collect friend then back out again. Motorway and A30 Dual carriageway to Launceston. Then back.. 60mph most of the way.

So in all a mixed bag of driving conditions.

I think my right foot was a bit heavier than I thought !!


----------



## steco1958

Steve, So not as economical as my Fiat 3.0 averaging 23 - 24.5 MPG on the same run, fully loaded with my boat on the back


----------



## DJP

tonka said:


> Ok.. Here it is...
> 
> Todays run 440miles.
> NOTE Overall milage is still only 590 miles total.
> 
> According to onboard computer *22mpg..*
> 
> First 12 miles was stop start on the M6 and took me an hour to cover ! Then run down M5 to Weston super mare, side wind and doing approx 60mph. Small drive through town in Weston to collect friend then back out again. Motorway and A30 Dual carriageway to Launceston. Then back.. 60mph most of the way.
> 
> So in all a mixed bag of driving conditions.
> 
> I think my right foot was a bit heavier than I thought !!


Not as good as hoped, but maybe confirms my concerns about the new Euro 5.
Ok I know the engine is new and tight, but the MPG is less than a brand new 3.0ltr 160bhp tag axle at 4.5 ton. That is without checking the trip which on my las 2 vehicles has been over optimistic. The current one by about 4-5% and the last one by up to 19% and yes it does vary and no I fill it brim to brim EVERY time.
Any more results?


----------



## Captainkarlos

Welcome to the 21st century, engines do not need to loosen up!! when was the last time anyone decoked the engine, or fitted an exhaust... MPG reduces as the engine ECU remaps to cover emmision control, thats why after a service it runs better, with a squirt of new software.


----------



## Captainkarlos

Hi, 15MPG back on line.

The main reason I believe for the low fuel economy is due to 6th gear being redundant, and 5th for a short time before its in 4th to keep the momentum going. 45mph - 50mph on the motorway is frightening, with trucks pushing you along.


----------



## tude

*MPG*

PILOTE A CLASS 3LITRE summer 24 to 25 mpg winter 22 to 23 mpg.thats at 55 to 60mph. computer sats between 25 to 27mpg my figuares are fill to fill litre into gallons the true way tude


----------



## rayc

Captainkarlos said:


> Hi, 15MPG back on line.
> 
> The main reason I believe for the low fuel economy is due to 6th gear being redundant, and 5th for a short time before its in 4th to keep the momentum going. 45mph - 50mph on the motorway is frightening, with trucks pushing you along.


Sounds like the power to weight ratio is low.
I had a 2.3 130bhp on my 3500kg MH and performance was good but the peformance on my 3L 160BHP on 4250kg is so much better. Fuel consumption is about the same.


----------



## loddy

6 Litre pulling 6.25 tonne with a 1.5 tonne toad on the back (7.75 total)
= 18 mpg up hill and down dale

Loddy :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*MPG*

Hi

My previous Kontiki TAG axle, euro 4 engine - see the "garage" on here for the mpg. It was a low line model.

MPG for euro V on a Kontiki tag axle - high line - is better - see my 
mpg blog page here

Russell


----------



## rowley

Very useful facts Russell. Interesting to see how near the computer figure was.


----------



## tonka

Update for anyone still interested..
Left UK on Monday for Benidorm.
Trip down as follows;

day 1 - Staffordshire to Calais, Motorway and A14 dual carriage way 60mph most of way. 236 miles, 40ltrs.. Trip com = 25.7mpg manual calc = 26.8

day 2 - calais to Poitiers, mix of main roads, dual carriage ways.
50-60mph. 320 miles, 55 ltrs trip comp = 25.1 manual calc = 26.34

day 3 - Poitiers - Jaca (spain), Dual carriageway, through pyrenees, main roads. 400 miles, 62ltr. trip comp = 28.8 manual calc = 29.3

day 4 Jaca - Benidorm... Refill not made as yet. Dual carriage way mainly with heavy winds. trip comp says 28.5.

Van is laden for a 2 month trip and running close to 4 tonnes.
On the section below Poitiers where there is now a 80kmp limit for over 3.5t we ran for quiet a while at 30.5mpg however the section through the mountains bought that down


----------



## 100127

I find it a bit curious as to wanting to know the fuel consumption. You pay 40 to 60 + thousand pounds for a Motorhome to worry about the consumption.
It's like buying a Rolls Royce, if you have to ask the price, you cannot afford it.
There I have said it ( wait for the flak ).
Oh yes I have had a roller. 8)


----------



## tonka

No flak off me...  

I didnt buy it just for the economy thats a little bonus as an improvement on my old van. Some people want to know and so sharing the information. This is the first time in 10 years I have ever bothered to note down the details, the on dash computer seems to draw you in and want to beat the last figure, like a video game !! :lol:


----------



## 100127

tonka said:


> No flak off me...
> 
> I didnt buy it just for the economy thats a little bonus as an improvement on my old van. Some people want to know and so sharing the information. This is the first time in 10 years I have ever bothered to note down the details, the on dash computer seems to draw you in and want to beat the last figure, like a video game !! :lol:


Tar for the non flak, I don't trust my on-board computer for consumption. I tend to work it out per fill up.


----------



## DJP

I can give you a bit of flak if you want as the OP
You said:-



sysinfo said:


> I find it a bit curious as to wanting to know the fuel consumption. You pay 40 to 60 + thousand pounds for a Motorhome to worry about the consumption.
> It's like buying a Rolls Royce, if you have to ask the price, you cannot afford it.
> There I have said it ( wait for the flak ).
> Oh yes I have had a roller. 8)


 :lol:

Then you went on to say



> Tar for the non flak, I don't trust my on-board computer for consumption. I tend to work it out per fill up.


Does one not contradict the other? Why do you check consumption then :roll:

The reason for the OP was following a conversation as whether to order the new van with the "NEW" 150MJ engine or with the "NEW" 180 3.0 ltr engine.
Fuel consumption, torque and smoothness were other items for consideration, but the latter 2 are judged by personal levels of acceptance. The first is the only factual item that could be quoted with some accuracy, but that obviously depends on driving styles, weights etc. I was prompted to make the post after another member had experienced 15mpg in his 2.3 150MJ engined vehicle.


----------



## Jezport

sysinfo said:


> I find it a bit curious as to wanting to know the fuel consumption. You pay 40 to 60 + thousand pounds for a Motorhome to worry about the consumption.
> It's like buying a Rolls Royce, if you have to ask the price, you cannot afford it.
> There I have said it ( wait for the flak ).
> Oh yes I have had a roller. 8)


I always think the same.

Folk lose a fortune in VAT and depreciation I really dont worry about MPG on the MH.

I fill up when it is empty, end of story.


----------



## 100127

Agreed with the flak chuckers. Its a feel good factor knowing that you get a good return for your money.


----------



## hblewett

Monitoring fuel consumption can give an early indication that something may not not be right if it reduces measurably. 

You will spend about £2000 a year on fuel if you do about 25mpg over 8000mls, so if you keep your motorhome for 5 years that's £10,000. If you waste 10% of that you have thrown away £1000. Sme people can no doubt afford to do that, others can't


----------

